# New here, sort of!



## Camnagem (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been lurking around Specktra for such a long time I feel like I somewhat know a bunch of you already (not creepy-stalkery, I promise! I'm just a MAC junkie and you all help me get my fix!). Anyway, the Style Black collection is so beyond dreamy it actually prompted me to register and post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for this Fall...so glad I got off my lazy butt (fingers?) and signed up.


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## Jishin (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome to Specktra!

And yes I agree, that collection looks awesome, i cant wait for it either


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you joined!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## holly1222 (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome! I can't wait for the Style Black Collection also!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, I am super excited about Style Black too!!!


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

